# Fragrance oil suppliers in India??



## isha

I'm finding in really really hard to find suppliers in India..  I've ordered few essential oils from Amazon...  But I'm willing to make a move toward fragrance oils... 

If anyone knows a shop..  Online or in Bangalore.  Kindly share.   I'm really looking forward to try some new blends.


----------



## Adi5

Try eBay.in. There are several essential oil sellers there (For e.g. Aramacs). I stumbled upon http://candlemould.com today. 
I will place an order sometime next week and post an update about their services.


----------



## isha

Thanks Adi..  I did find one more company falconessesntialoils..  They supply fragrance oils also.  N have good prices...  They did send me the price list I'm also visiting.  United chemicals n perfumes Bangalore..  To check..  Will update which is better


----------



## isha

I didn't find anything worth on Amazon...  I went to local perfumer who makes scents for insence sticks..  N also supplies for cosmetic manufacturer... Fragrance oil is nothing but chemical composition with eo blends that have specific smells..  I finally bought few fragrance..  So excited to blend n try..   I'm making a papaya spice.  Anti aging soap today..  My lye is cooling right now [emoji4]


----------



## Soapprentice

isha said:


> Thanks Adi..  I did find one more company falconessesntialoils..  They supply fragrance oils also.  N have good prices...  They did send me the price list I'm also visiting.  United chemicals n perfumes Bangalore..  To check..  Will update which is better



I have bought from falcon... almost all of the FOs accelerate... now, m looking to get FOs from the US


----------



## isha

I bought from united.  N only floral once accelerate.. 
It's better to find a local perfumer n get 10 ml samples.. 
N try


----------



## Jyotirtha

Hey Isha 
Newbie at cold process soaps , and have been researching about fragrance oils when chanced upon this thread.
Did you have any luck with FO's which don't accelerate!


----------



## Madhumita

Hi Guys, I'm also new to soap making and looking for CP stable fragrances and colours.


----------



## Dawni

I don't use FOs so I've never bought but these are the ones I stumbled across when I was looking for some other stuff before









						Bulk Soap Base Manufacturers | Soap & Cosmetic Making Supplies |
					

Soapy Twist is one stop shop for all soap and cosmetic making supplies. Get wide variety of bulk melt and pour soap bases, liquid bases, cosmetic bases, pure essential oils, soap fragrance oils, herbal powders and clays, soap moulds and soap packaging at Soapy Twist.




					soapytwist.com
				











						Cosmetic Making Supplies
					

Purenso Select loves soap makers and soapmaking supplies! We offer supplies and online learning resources for DIY soap, bath bombs, lotions, shampoo and more! We offer high-quality ingredients and packaging items. We bring together the best creative inspiration, expert guidance, and high-quality...




					purensoselect.in
				











						Suffuse - Soaps and Soap Supplies
					

Natural handmade soaps and skin care products.  One stop shop for Soap making supplies, tools and colorants.




					www.suffuse.co.in
				











						Cosmetics, Toiletry & Soap Making Supplies | Vijay Impex
					

Vijay Impex is a top supplier of the best oils, colouring agents, soap base, natural extracts, powders, chemicals, waxes, clay, lip colours, specialty beads etc.




					vijayimpex.co.in
				











						LimeArt
					






					limeart.in
				




The only place I've ever bought anything from was the last site. They are in Coimbatore.


----------



## Pooja H.

These are the ones I've bought from recently, I'm a newbie too.
• aromakrafts.com 
• theartconnect.in
• jindeal.com (I liked they're Red Apple FO but stay away from Coffee FO)
• vijayimpex.co.in (they take forever to process the order tho)


----------



## ghoshsmita

isha said:


> I'm finding in really really hard to find suppliers in India..  I've ordered few essential oils from Amazon...  But I'm willing to make a move toward fragrance oils...
> 
> If anyone knows a shop..  Online or in Bangalore.  Kindly share.   I'm really looking forward to try some new blends.



You can try Aethon International LLP. Excellent customer service and they provide oils and butters at a good price. 

http://www.vintagearoma.in( I haven't yet bought anything from them)

Surajbala Exports

Kelkars


----------



## Daisy

isha said:


> I'm finding in really really hard to find suppliers in India..  I've ordered few essential oils from Amazon...  But I'm willing to make a move toward fragrance oils...
> 
> If anyone knows a shop..  Online or in Bangalore.  Kindly share.   I'm really looking forward to try some new blends.



Try natureinabottle.com Their headquarters are in India.


----------



## Daisy

Daisy said:


> Try natureinabottle.com Their headquarters are in India.



I meant;
Homepage - Nature In Bottle


----------



## Madhumita

Thank you all for the help.  Seems like Indias's soap supplies are not so great yet. Vijayimpex and many orhers dont even mention if it will accelerate trace or discolour. just have to buy and try. Essential oils are so expensive and adds to the cost so much unless bought in bulk which newbies cannot afford.


----------



## Madhumita

Anyone tried any good orange fragrance oil?


----------



## Sar

Verma Essential Oils






						Aethon International
					






					aethoncart.com


----------



## Soapzoom

My mum just found this place for me called Indus Herbs in Basavanagudi for Essential Oils. 

 9482168734  , 08032908719

Let me know if they are good if you do buy from them.


----------



## ghoshsmita

Look up Deccan fragrances. There are more, but I usually use EOs and use EO calculator for that, so not as helpful with FOs


----------



## Madhumita

thanks so  much everyone for your inputs. will check them out and let you know.


----------



## Madhumita

What about cold process soap colorants  guys? Any good leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ghoshsmita

Madhumita said:


> What about cold process soap colorants  guys? Any good leads would be greatly appreciated.


*Suffuse Micas* . I would suggest you join a FB soap group that is based in India. I don't live in India, but am aware of what is available in India, more or less what price,  what quality and where.


----------



## Madhumita

ghoshsmita said:


> *Suffuse Micas* . I would suggest you join a FB soap group that is based in India. I don't live in India, but am aware of what is available in India, more or less what price,  what quality and where.


Yreah will do that. Good idea. Thank you so much.  I did try suffuse though but dont find too many sellers on scouring the internet.


----------



## Pooja H.

Madhumita said:


> What about cold process soap colorants  guys? Any good leads would be greatly appreciated.


Try aromakrafts.com for mica's and oxides


----------



## Darnol91

If you find a good source who is willing to export please le know.

I’ve been looking for one forever.


----------



## Madhumita

Darnol91 said:


> If you find a good source who is willing to export please le know.
> 
> I’ve been looking for one forever.


Export where?


----------



## ghoshsmita

Darnol91 said:


> If you find a good source who is willing to export please le know.
> 
> I’ve been looking for one forever.


I do know for a fact that both Surajbala Exports as well as Aethon International export. But they won't give all the details like safe usage rates, or how they behave in soap...but if you want that, you can check with Deccan fragrances...that are way more expensive, but they have the details on how the FO behaves in soap.



ghoshsmita said:


> I do know for a fact that both Surajbala Exports as well as Aethon International export. But they won't give all the details like safe usage rates, or how they behave in soap...but if you want that, you can check with Deccan fragrances...that are way more expensive, but they have the details on how the FO behaves in soap.


+91 97917 63025 Mr Srinivas Ram From Aethon International
00 91 98111 51696 Mr Batla from Surajbala Exports
Deccan Fragrances is a premium fragrance oils supplier in India for bath & body (I haven't yet ordered from Deccan fragrances tho so I don't know if they export.)


----------



## Soapzoom

Madhumita said:


> Yreah will do that. Good idea. Thank you so much.  I did try suffuse though but dont find too many sellers on scouring the internet.



Are the micas from Suffuse good in CP soap? I’m planning to buy from there. Or would you recommend someone else for micas?


----------



## Madhumita

Soapzoom said:


> Are the micas from Suffuse good in CP soap? I’m planning to buy from there. Or would you recommend someone else for micas?


I also haven't tried theirs. It looks good though. they have mentioned it's stable in CP soaps and cosmetic grade which is a relief but I feel the prices are on the higher side. If you buy do share your experience, please. They have ultramarines too. My search is onl


----------



## Pooja H.

Madhumita said:


> I also haven't tried theirs. It looks good though. they have mentioned it's stable in CP soaps and cosmetic grade which is a relief but I feel the prices are on the higher side. If you buy do share your experience, please. They have ultramarines too. My search is onl


I have found some on aromakrafts.com and purensoselect.in
I wish there was more variety in mica's in India!!


----------



## Soapzoom

Madhumita said:


> I also haven't tried theirs. It looks good though. they have mentioned it's stable in CP soaps and cosmetic grade which is a relief but I feel the prices are on the higher side. If you buy do share your experience, please. They have ultramarines too. My search is onl



Where do you live in India?


----------



## ghoshsmita

Madhumita said:


> I also haven't tried theirs. It looks good though. they have mentioned it's stable in CP soaps and cosmetic grade which is a relief but I feel the prices are on the higher side. If you buy do share your experience, please. They have ultramarines too. My search is onl


I guess they would be slightly expensive as they are running these tests. But still cheaper than what I bought from the US (despite free delivery). The perpetual problem in everything is maintaining the balance between price and quality.


----------



## Madhumita

Soapzoom said:


> Where do you live in India?


I live in Hyderabad



Pooja H. said:


> I have found some on aromakrafts.com and purensoselect.in
> I wish there was more variety in mica's in India!!


Yeah have seen them too. I wish the same. Many times i see them selling same colours for soaps, candles, craft projects and you have no clue if its safe on skin. Frustrating


----------



## Pooja H.

Madhumita said:


> Yeah have seen them too. I wish the same. Many times i see them selling same colours for soaps, candles, craft projects and you have no clue if its safe on skin. Frustrating


Yea therefore I got some herbs like madder root, alkanet etc and Clays instead for now. Also found a natural dye making company trydyeing.com will try stuff from them soon. 



Madhumita said:


> Yeah have seen them too. I wish the same. Many times i see them selling same colours for soaps, candles, craft projects and you have no clue if its safe on skin. Frustrating


Yea therefore I got some herbs like madder root, alkanet etc and Clays instead for now. Also found a natural dye making company trydyeing.com will try stuff from them soon.


----------



## Madhumita

Pooja H. said:


> Yea therefore I got some herbs like madder root, alkanet etc and Clays instead for now. Also found a natural dye making company trydyeing.com will try stuff from them soon.


good luck with them. I have bought some Alkanet too and have some indigo powder and will try. I think colours will not be vibrant like pigments but the satisfaction of using natural stuff is there.


----------



## Anuzzzv

Soapprentice said:


> I have bought from falcon... almost all of the FOs accelerate... now, m looking to get FOs from the US


Please let us know if you find a website reasonable and good website


----------



## winusuren

Hi..Has anyone purchased Palm oil from Aethon International? They said it is RSPO and they have mentioned it as cold pressed carrier oil. Palm oil will be coming under refined category right except the red palm oil??


----------



## bwtapestry

isha said:


> I'm finding in really really hard to find suppliers in India..  I've ordered few essential oils from Amazon...  But I'm willing to make a move toward fragrance oils...
> 
> If anyone knows a shop..  Online or in Bangalore.  Kindly share.   I'm really looking forward to try some new blends.


Have had personal experience purchasing EO's from this source.  They are absolutely wonderful in quality and service.  Do not think they carry FO.  
Anushka Fragrancia
F-2, 178-179, First Floor Sector -16, Rohini Delhi, Delhi (NCT) 110089 India
[email protected]


----------



## Sar

winusuren said:


> Hi..Has anyone purchased Palm oil from Aethon International? They said it is RSPO and they have mentioned it as cold pressed carrier oil. Palm oil will be coming under refined category right except the red palm oil??


I have. All their products are of good quality and they provide all COAs and MSDS' on request


----------

